# FS: 75 gallon tank and stand, other parts as well



## jikjak

Hagen 75 gallon tank with custom metal stand. tank measurements are: 48" x 18" x 20" comes with custom metal stand that measures 48.5" x 18.5" x 39" *SOLD*

Pangea 3d background Rocky I (Rocky I) it is 46" long *SOLD*

Fluval 404 filter $ 75

Fluval 204 $50

Coralife AquaLight Dual: 48" x 7.25" long, aluminum hood, it uses 4 sets of 65w bulbs. 2 are coralife 6700k 65 watt bulbs and the other 2 are hamilton technology 65w CF daylight 10kk bulbs. $100



















aqua clear 110 $SOLD


----------



## jikjak

also feel free to make an offer for everything


----------



## jikjak

please feel free to make any reasonable offers on the items for sale.

if someone is willing to take everything, i will cut a good deal.


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!

please feel free to make an offer!


----------



## lar

just want to make sure your Aquaclear is Power filter not Powerhead right?


----------



## Pamela

That's a nice looking background that you have for sale! It would really help with selling your tank/stand if you could post some photos of them. Also you should state where you are located so people know what area they'd have to go to for picking items up.


----------



## macframalama

pheonix on here was after a 75 but he was looking for something cheaper , and delivered if you wanna sell some of your stuff im sure he would be interested,


----------



## jikjak

the aquaclear 110 is a power filter and not the power head.

i will take some shots of the tank and stand and post them up.

im located in richmond, bc


----------



## macframalama

pheonix..... is looking for a 75 gallon,


----------



## ThePhoenix

hello, you have what im looking for, and Im right on the other side of the oak st bridge.

we would just have to come to an agreement on price

lol @ $30 for gravel


----------



## macframalama

see.... god im good, clairvoyant in a way


----------



## jikjak

ya, we are just a ways off in terms of pricing


----------



## macframalama

yea i know i told him $150 is not gonna fly lol


----------



## jikjak

well hopefully something can be worked out!

anyways for anyone else out there, i am open to any reasonable offers!


----------



## djamm

Pictures always help sales....some people say pictures are useless but to me they say a thousand words...

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## jikjak

okay i put up some pics now, sorry they arent the greatest pics but hope it helps.


----------



## ThePhoenix

i am confused by the pic of the metal cabinet


----------



## macframalama

i am confused how you are confused lol, its just the stand for the tank , with shelving and doors,


ThePhoenix said:


> i am confused by the pic of the metal cabinet


----------



## ThePhoenix

THATS the custom metal stand??

I thought the 3rd pic was the stand


----------



## macframalama

the second and 3rd pics look to be the stand to me, the second pic is the outside of the stand and the 3rd pic looks to be inside the satns, and i imaginge the "custom" aspect of things comes from the custom shelving which im sure house those canisters and whatever else in there in an organized manner, but im speculating because it isnt mine, dude i dunno but it looks like a pretty legit rig


ThePhoenix said:


> THATS the custom metal stand??
> 
> I thought the 3rd pic was the stand


----------



## Alkatraz

You have PM


----------



## jikjak

yes, as macframalama said, the second and third pics are the stand. second pic is the outside view of the stand from the front and on the third pic i was trying to give you guys an idea of how it looks inside. the whole thing is custom made for the aquarium. solid stand and all metal. on the rear are holes for the tubes of the filters as well.


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!


----------



## jikjak

sorry posted same thing twice by accident.
pls delete this if possible


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!


----------



## jikjak

still for sale!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

still for sale!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

still for sale!!!!!


----------



## arlan

hello jikjak """" the light fixture is still available??????? and the fluval 204????? i'll take them both for 100 if u like.....let me know pm me or call my cell 778 839 4734 thanks


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!
thanks for looking.


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## brezilian

how much for everything


----------



## jikjak

pm sent!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## Ashleigh d

I am not sure if my msg has gone through Ive tried now twice but dont see it on the reply. Im sorry if this is the 3rd reply you get from me I just want to make sure your getting one lol Please email me at [email protected] Thanx


----------



## jikjak

hi ashleigh.

i received your messages and have just replied.

cheers!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## aquafunlover

Is this all still for sale?

Bump.


----------



## jikjak

aquarium and stand have been sold.
other items are still available.


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bumppppp!!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!! oops, reposted this by accident.


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## ThePhoenix

check your mail


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump!!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak

bump bump !!!


----------

